# Making scouse in slow cooker. How to improve flavour?



## seans_potato_business (Dec 4, 2010)

I recently followed this recipe to make scouse in an ordinary stainless steel pot over a gas flame but despite occasional stirring (about once every 15 min... for four hours), I had stuff burn on the bottom. It turned out okay, but I will use a slow-cooker next time and I expect it not to burn. You recon I can just follow the same recipe? Perhaps times will need to be adjusted?

The other thing I wanted to address was flavour. The meat was tender as expected, and the consitency was great (really thick - almost solid when cooled!), but the flavour was weak.

I was wondering what I could add to enhance the flavour?

Vinegar?
Cheap wine?
Beetroot?
Strained tomatoes?
Herbs/spice (which herbs/spice)?
MSG?

Maybe I'll try them all, but it will take a while...


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 4, 2010)

Slow cooking dishes like this one are much easier to manage in a Dutch oven in the oven rather than on the stove top.  More evenly distributed heat and no burning to the bottom.

You might just try a little more Worcestershire sauce to jack up the flavor.

Some tomato paste added in the beginning, a splash of balsamic or red wine vinegar at the end would boost the flavor.

Interesting that the original recipe is made with Oxo cubes...


----------



## seans_potato_business (Dec 4, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> Interesting that the original recipe is made with Oxo cubes...



Haha, I didn't think about that! 

Anyway, thanks a lot for the advice. What's the rationale for adding vinegar at the end? Would the acidity affect the development of the stew?

Indeed, I did think about using the oven but I don't have a very large casserole dish and I like to make a large amount so that it lasts a few days. I've decided to buy a cheap 6.5 litre slow cooker which will probably be more energy efficient than the oven and make enough to last a couple of days.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 4, 2010)

seans_potato_business said:


> Haha, I didn't think about that!
> 
> Anyway, thanks a lot for the advice. What's the rationale for adding vinegar at the end? Would the acidity affect the development of the stew?
> 
> Indeed, I did think about using the oven but I don't have a very large casserole dish and I like to make a large amount so that it lasts a few days. I've decided to buy a cheap 6.5 litre slow cooker which will probably be more energy efficient than the oven and make enough to last a couple of days.




The slow cooker should do a fine job.  I would brown the meat in a skillet first.

Adding vinegar ad the end of cooking perks up the flavor.  I don't think the vinegar's acidity would adversely effect the stew if added earlier.  Tomato is acidic and a regular addition to stews and braises.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 4, 2010)

I had a look at that recipe and the history,



> Scouse was brought to Liverpool by Northern European sailors, it was originally called Labskause.



So, I looked up "labskovs" (pronounced labskause) on my Danish cooking site. There were 15 recipes and cooking methods from stove top to microwave to pressure cooking to cooking in an earthenware pot.

Most of the recipes included bay leaves; a few included celeriac (celery root); some included smoked ham or bacon. Several of the recipes mentioned that the potatoes should be a mealy variety.

All (or almost all) suggested serving with pickled beets. None mentioned Oxo cubes, but several used beef bouillon.


----------



## justplainbill (Dec 4, 2010)

TaxLady, would you please translate the following?

3/4-1 kg  oksebov 
3 store løg 
1 1/2 kg  kartofler 
7-8 dl  bouillon 
2 laurbærblade 
10 hele peberkorn 
4 stk hel allehånde (kan undværes) 
300 g røget eller kogt skinke 
purløg 

Skær kødet i små tern, skær løget i skiver og kartoflerne i store tern. 
Kom løg, kartofler og kød lagvis med krydderier i en gryde. Tilsæt  bouillon og lad det koge ved svag varme under låg, til kartoflerne er  møre. 

Tilsæt skinken, skåret i tern og kog yderligere 10 minutter. 

Smag til med salt, og server med et godt drys klippet purløg, rugbrød og syltede rødbeder/agurker.  

Thanks- Bill


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Dec 4, 2010)

What do you call a scoucer with a suit on.........GUILTY
The recipe is Wirral or rich mans scouse, Improve the flavor, we were brought up on blind scouse ie no meat.
If God had made a better striker than Torres he would be called Ian st John


----------



## taxlady (Dec 4, 2010)

justplainbill said:


> TaxLady, would you please translate the following?
> 
> 3/4-1 kg  oksebov
> 3 store løg
> ...



Sure thing:

3/4-1 kg beef shoulder
3 large onions
1 1/2 kg potatoes
7-8 deciltres (700-800 ml) bouillon
2 bay leaves
10 whole peppercorns
4 whole allspice (can be left out)
300 g smoked or cooked ham
chives

Cut the meat in small cubes, cut the onion in slices, and the potatoes in large cubes.
Put the onion, potatoes, and meat in layers with the spices in a pot. Add the bouillon and let it cook at low heat with a lid, until the potatoes are tender.

Add the ham, cut in cubes and cook for another 10 minutes.

Add salt and pepper to taste and serve with a good shake of clipped chives, heavy rye bread, and pickled beats/cucumbers.


----------



## justplainbill (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you very much.  I'm always on the lookout for a dish that goes well with pickled beets.

BTW and you hear CHML AM 900, Hamilton in you area?  I get a kick out of the old time radio programs that they play on Saturday nights.


----------



## justplainbill (Dec 5, 2010)

S/B- Can you hear CHML


----------



## taxlady (Dec 5, 2010)

justplainbill said:


> Thank you very much.  I'm always on the lookout for a dish that goes well with pickled beets.
> 
> BTW and you hear CHML AM 900, Hamilton in you area?  I get a kick out of the old time radio programs that they play on Saturday nights.



I'm no where near Hamilton so I doubt it.

I'll post a Danish recipe for hash that goes well with pickled beets. Do you want any Danish recipes for pickling beets?


----------



## justplainbill (Dec 5, 2010)

I'd appreciate the Danish recipe for hash and an accompanying pickled red beet recipe.

I think you're closer to Hamilton than I am.


----------



## justplainbill (Dec 5, 2010)

Hamilton to Montreal                = 560 Km
Hamilton to Eastern Long Island= 650Km


----------



## taxlady (Dec 5, 2010)

justplainbill said:


> I'd appreciate the Danish recipe for hash and an accompanying pickled red beet recipe.
> 
> I think you're closer to Hamilton than I am.



Pickled beet recipe posted.

Yup, as you note in another post, I am closer. I tried tuning in 900 AM and only get rude noises.


----------



## justplainbill (Dec 5, 2010)

taxlady said:


> Pickled beet recipe posted.
> 
> Yup, as you note in another post, I am closer. I tried tuning in 900 AM and only get rude noises.


Go figger.  Nitey nite.  I gotta get up at 0630 to re-bake some rolls for consumption with Hungarian bacon, grind some coffee and fire up the computer so that my wife can chat with her sister.


----------

